# Utilitaire positionnement/agrandissement  Fenêtre



## Alak (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Mac OS et Windows 7 au quotidien, et sur Windows 7 il y a une fonctionnalité que j'utilise beaucoup, c'est celle qui permet que lorsque qu'on Drag une fenêtre sur la droite ou la gauche de l'écran elle s'agrandisse et fait 50% de l'écran en horizontal et 100% en vertical et est positionné sur la partie de l'écran ou on a Drag la fenêtre.

Je voulais savoir si un utilitaire qui ferai la même chose existais sur OS X ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Regarde du côté de Cinch,

ou, si tu veux aussi le couper-coller et le rangement par types (dossiers puis fichiers), de TotalFinder.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de personnalisation de l'interface de Mac OS X. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Customisation", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Alak (29 Avril 2011)

C'est exactement ce que je recherchais (Cinch) Merci beaucoup


----------



## Warnershoot (29 Avril 2011)

Mieux que Cinch, flexiglass, qui gère les raccourcis clavier et d'autres options bien pratiques


----------

